# [clamAV/portage]ClamAV a foutu le bordel! (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

J'ai voulu essayer ClamAV, mais grand mal m'en prit, il m'a foutu un énorme bordel sur mon ordinateur en mettant en quarantaine plusieurs centaines de librairies... Du coup, je me retrouve avec 107 brocken packages en faisant un revdep-rebuild, mais pas moyen de les recompiler : 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 102) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2

 * qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...                                                                                                                                                    

>>> Unpacking source...

tar xzpf /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/distdir/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3.tar.gz qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/configure qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/LICENSE.GPL3 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/LICENSE.LGPL qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/projects.pro qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/qbase.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/qt_targets.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/qt_install.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/bin qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/config.tests qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/mkspecs qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/qmake qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/gui qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/scripttools/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/designer qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/linguist/linguist qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/imageformats/gif qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/imageformats/ico qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/inputmethods qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/qdbus/qdbusviewer qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/imageformats/tiff qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/accessible/widgets qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/include/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/linguist/shared qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/linguist/phrasebooks qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/shared/                                                                                                     

tar: gzip : la fonction exec a échoué: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type                                                                                                                                 

tar: Erreur non récupérable : arrêt du traitement                                                                                                                                                          

tar: Child returned status 2                                                                                                                                                                               

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/configure : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                     

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/LICENSE.GPL3 : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                  

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/LICENSE.LGPL : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                  

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/projects.pro : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                  

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/qbase.pri : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                 

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/qt_targets.pri : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                            

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/qt_install.pri : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                            

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/bin : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                           

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/config.tests : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                  

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/mkspecs : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                       

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/qmake : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                         

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/gui : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                       

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/scripttools : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                               

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/designer : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/linguist/linguist : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                       

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/imageformats/gif : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                  

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/imageformats/ico : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                  

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                 

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/inputmethods : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                      

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/qdbus/qdbusviewer : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                       

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/imageformats/tiff : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                 

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src/plugins/accessible/widgets : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/include : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                       

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/src : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                           

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/linguist/shared : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                         

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/linguist/phrasebooks : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                    

tar: qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/tools/shared : non trouvé dans l'archive                                                                                                                                  

tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors                                                                                                                                                    

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/work                                                                                                                                      

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...                                                                                                                                                     

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/work ...

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/temp/environment: line 3181: cd: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

sed: impossible de lire /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3/configure: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type                                         

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2 failed:                                                                                                                                                

 *   Sed failed                                                                                                                                                                           

 *                                                                                                                                                                                        

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                                                            

 *     ebuild.sh, line   55:  Called src_prepare                                                                                                                                          

 *   environment, line 3521:  Called qt4-build_src_prepare                                                                                                                                

 *   environment, line 3183:  Called skip_qmake_build_patch                                                                                                                               

 *   environment, line 3466:  Called die                                                                                                                                                  

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                          

 *       sed -i -e "s:if true:if false:g" "${S}"/configure || die "Sed failed"                                                                                                            

 *                                                                                                                                                                                        

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2',                                                                                                     

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2'.                                                                                                      

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/temp/build.log'.                                                                                       

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/temp/environment'.                                                                                

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.3'                                                                                                        

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2/temp/build.log'
```

Voici un emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.5 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================                        

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Nov 2009 23:00:01 +0000                                               

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                     

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                   

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                             

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                               

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                      

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                   

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                       

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                               

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                       

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"                                                                   

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/Spring /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dvd dvdr embedded encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal handbook iconv ipv6 irmc jack java jce jpeg kde lcms modules mozilla mp3 mp520 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php plasma png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner session smp source speex spell spl sql ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi win32codecs x x86 xorg xscreensaver xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Les librairies se trouvent toutes dans le dossier de quarantaine, donc il est peut-être possible de les replacer au bon endroit, mais après ça KlamAV ne marchait plus, et plus moyen de le reemerger, et je ne sais pas comment remettre les librairies au bon endroit autrement... Il me semble que j'ai aussi des problèmes avec gzip (plusieurs paquets que j'ai essayé de réemerger affichaient l'erreur : "gzip : command not found", et gzip lui-même l'affiche quand je veux l'emerger).

Et pour finir et pour rire un peu, voici la liste des paquets à réemerger, et ça bloque dès le premier : 

```
emerge --oneshot  app-cdr/k3b:4 

app-crypt/pinentry:0            

app-emulation/q4wine:0          

app-misc/strigi:0               

app-office/openoffice:0         

dev-libs/poppler-qt4:0          

dev-python/PyQt4:0              

dev-util/cmake:0                

kde-base/ark:4.3                

kde-base/dolphin:4.3            

kde-base/gwenview:4.3           

kde-base/kaddressbook:4.3       

kde-base/kamera:4.3             

kde-base/kate:4.3               

kde-base/kcalc:4.3              

kde-base/kcminit:4.3            

kde-base/kcolorchooser:4.3      

kde-base/kcontrol:4.3           

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver:4.3

kde-base/kdebase-data:4.3           

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:4.3      

kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer:4.3

kde-base/kdelibs:4.3                    

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves:4.3    

kde-base/kdepasswd:4.3                  

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4.3                 

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons:4.3           

kde-base/kdesu:4.3                      

kde-base/kdialog:4.3                    

kde-base/kdm:4.3                        

kde-base/kdnssd:4.3                     

kde-base/keditfiletype:4.3              

kde-base/kephal:4.3                     

kde-base/kfind:4.3                      

kde-base/kfmclient:4.3                  

kde-base/kgamma:4.3                     

kde-base/kglobalaccel:4.3               

kde-base/khelpcenter:4.3                

kde-base/khotkeys:4.3                   

kde-base/kioclient:4.3                  

kde-base/kmenuedit:4.3                  

kde-base/knotify:4.3                    

kde-base/kolourpaint:4.3                

kde-base/konsole:4.3                    

kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3          

kde-base/korganizer:4.3                 

kde-base/krosspython:4.3                

kde-base/kruler:4.3                     

kde-base/krunner:4.3                    

kde-base/ksaneplugin:4.3                

kde-base/kscd:4.3                       

kde-base/kscreensaver:4.3               

kde-base/ksmserver:4.3                  

kde-base/ksnapshot:4.3                  

kde-base/ksplash:4.3                    

kde-base/kstyles:4.3                    

kde-base/ksysguard:4.3                  

kde-base/ktimezoned:4.3                 

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins:4.3         

kde-base/kwin:4.3                       

kde-base/libkcddb:4.3                   

kde-base/libkcompactdisc:4.3            

kde-base/libkdcraw:4.3                  

kde-base/libkdepim:4.3                  

kde-base/libkexiv2:4.3                  

kde-base/libkipi:4.3                    

kde-base/libkleo:4.3                    

kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3       

kde-base/libkonq:4.3                    

kde-base/libksane:4.3                   

kde-base/libkworkspace:4.3              

kde-base/libplasmaclock:4.3             

kde-base/libtaskmanager:4.3             

kde-base/nepomuk:4.3                    

kde-base/okular:4.3                     

kde-base/phonon-kde:4.3                 

kde-base/plasma-apps:4.3                

kde-base/plasma-runtime:4.3             

kde-base/plasma-workspace:4.3           

kde-base/pykde4:4.3                     

kde-base/qimageblitz:0                  

kde-base/solid:4.3                      

kde-base/soliduiserver:4.3              

kde-base/svgpart:4.3                    

kde-base/systemsettings:4.3             

kde-base/thumbnailers:4.3               

kde-misc/yakuake:4                      

media-sound/amarok:4                    

media-sound/phonon:0                    

media-video/kaffeine:4                  

media-video/vlc:0                       

net-p2p/ktorrent:4                      

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant:0           

sci-astronomy/stellarium:0              

x11-libs/qt-gui:4                       

x11-libs/qt-opengl:4                    

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4                

x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator:0            

x11-libs/qt-svg:4                       

x11-libs/qt-webkit:4                    

x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt:1             
```

Je vous serais très reconnaissant de me donner un coup de main, je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire et je n'ose plus éteindre mon ordinateur!

Merci beaucoup par avance,

Kevin57

Edit : je pense que le problème vient de gzip qui ne marche plus, mais pas moyen de le réinstaller puisqu'il est lui-même compressé en .gz donc emerge ne marche pas, et je ne trouve pas de version précompilée. Je suppose que ça doit pouvoir se trouver sur un CD de Gentoo, mais je ne sais pas comment le compiler sur mon ordinateur en passant par un CD. Pouvez-vous me donner un coup de main? Merci beaucoup!

Edit 2 : est-ce que ça marcherait en bootant sur le CD d'installation de Gentoo et ensuite en montant la partition où est installée gentoo , puis chroot sur cette partition?

Edit 3 : si mon edit 2 est juste, pouvez-vous aussi m'expliquer comment on fait? Je n'ai jamais utilisé chroot...

Edit 4 : le problème a l'air de s'arranger. J'ai fini par comprendre comment marche chroot (c'est pas bien dur!) donc j'ai lancé le liveCD, j'ai chrooté dans mon système, et comme emerge gzip ne mqrchqit toujours pas, j'ai tenté de copier le /bin/gzip du live sur mon système, puis j'ai refait emerge gzip qui a marché. Donc là j'ai relancé revdep-rebuild et tout a l'air de bien se passer.

----------

## Kevin57

C'est bon cette manipulation m'a permis de refaire marcher tout ce qui plantait grâce à un revdep-rebuild, mais est-ce que je peux être sûr que ça a bien tout réparé ou je devrais plutôt tout recompiler pour être sûr qu'il ne manque plus de dépendances?

----------

## Desintegr

Tu peux utiliser la commande equery check pour vérifier l'intégrité des paquets installés.

----------

## Kevin57

Merci beaucoup, il m'a trouvé pas mal d'erreur (fichiers absents et/ou MD5 incorrect) donc je vais recompiler tous les paquets concernés.

----------

## lefoid

Bonjour,

Je m'excuse d'intervenir mais quelle différence entre :

equery check et glsa-check

Le premier me trouve des erreurs pas le second.

Merci.

----------

## Kevin57

equery check me trouve pas mal d'erreurs que je n'arrive pas à réparer, du genre de celle-ci :

```
/etc/conf.d/syslog-ng has wrong mtime (is 1258918537, should be 1258917418)
```

Et aussi des erreurs de MD5, est-ce grave?

----------

## guilc

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'excuse d'intervenir mais quelle différence entre :
> 
> equery check et glsa-check
> ...

 

equery check ça vérifie les hash que portage a généré à l'installation, donc que les fichiers n'ont pas été altérés sur ton disque dur (exemple, un fichier de configuration que tu modifie sera remonté, un fichier corrompu aussi)

glsa-check, ça vérifie si tu as un paquet qui a une faille sécurité connue et pour laquelle une glsa (gentoo linux security advisory) a été publiée

----------

## lefoid

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

